# Need To Vent



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I need to vent. I took my 2003 durango in for an oil change and checkup before the first trip with the trailer this weekend. They said I need a serpantine belt and wheels rotated along with the oil change. they said my brakes were at 75% which should be fine for the trip.

We went to pick it up and while driving I heard a rubbing noise from the front end. Not sure what was causing it. I looked under the truck as it sounded like something was in the front wheel well. I brought it right back but it was after the mechanics left. I am steaming as there has been no front end problems and they said it would be great for the trip. We are not leaving till sat night but it still steams me that they said I would be fine!!. This is the first and last time for this dealer. Prior to this I was taking it to a chrysler dealer who were good. I thought I would give the dodge dealer some business but I will never take it there again.

thanks for letting me vent and if anyone has any ideas as to what may be causing a rubbing noise on the front end please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Double check and make sure the shroud for the front disc brakes didn't get bent (possibly while they were checking them) It happend to use and all I had to do was pull the shroud out from the disc a little bit.

Scott


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know but I would pop the hood and look at that belt and make sure they put it on correctly. I would look all around the vehicles and make sure nothing is dragging.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I don't know but I would pop the hood and look at that belt and make sure they put it on correctly. I would look all around the vehicles and make sure nothing is dragging.


The belt would be my first check also. I would bet they left something there, maybe a shop rag or something like that. Hopefully it will be a quick fix with an apology. Also as Scott said the shroud could be the culprit.
Good luck and enjoy your trip.
Ed


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi









I agree with the others, probably the metal shroud behind the brake rotor.

I have done this myself when reinstalling the wheel.

Just bend it back out slightly.

Russ


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i will let u all know what the verdict is


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe I'm just getting senacle(sp?) in my old age but seems you just can't trust any place anymore. I took my truck in for an oil change last week to the dealer I have been buying from and using for 10 years and while there a woman came in that had her SUV serviced ealier and said she could hear a noise while turning that wasn't there before. Later after the finally looking at it they told her some of the front drivers side lug nuts were very loose. After she left the two guys that worked there were laughing about it! My trust went out the window.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

FraTra said:


> Maybe I'm just getting senacle(sp?) in my old age but seems you just can't trust any place anymore. I took my truck in for an oil change last week to the dealer I have been buying from and using for 10 years and while there a woman came in that had her SUV serviced ealier and said she could hear a noise while turning that wasn't there before. Later after the finally looking at it they told her some of the front drivers side lug nuts were very loose. After she left the two guys that worked there were laughing about it! My trust went out the window.


Yeah...they will laugh, until that _exact _ same thing happens to their _wife, daughter, mom or sister_- that's when you wish you were a fly on the wall listening to them complain....You know what they say - What goes around...comes around


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Sorry, I have no advice...I just want to hear the outcome








Have you called the dealer today or taken it back to have it looked at??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> What goes around...comes around


Yup! Maybe this is the sign that should hang in their Service Bays! Come to think of it....applies just about everywhere!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I don't know but I would pop the hood and look at that belt and make sure they put it on correctly. I would look all around the vehicles and make sure nothing is dragging.


I'll second that thought.

And I'll say something else about serpentine belts while I'm on the subject. SERPENTINE BELTS WILL LAST A VERY LONG TIME....MUCH, MUCH LONGER THAN THE OLD V-BELTS. Before serpentine belts came into use, the old v-belts would often be shot at 25,000-30,000 miles. The serpentine belts will last 100,000 miles and still not slip. They have so much grip that if an alternator or AC compressor locks up, your starter will not be able to turn over your engine. Dealers and service places will point to checking on the belt and tell you the belt must be replaced. My experience is that the belt will last far beyond that. I have never has a serpentine belt fail and I keep my cars a long time. Has anyone else ever had a belt actually fail? Let us know.

Bill


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks again for the great responses. Anyway I called the dealer today, He said I have hubcaps that are specific to the front and back wheels. He said they put them on wrong and caused a clip to hit the caliper at every tire rotation which makes sense with the sound I heard. He related there was no damage. I'm not sure I really trust him. I will try to duplicate what they did. Should be pretty easy to find out if they are telling the truth. All I have to do is switch caps.

Anyone out there with a durango with hubcaps that have heard of this?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> I don't know but I would pop the hood and look at that belt and make sure they put it on correctly. I would look all around the vehicles and make sure nothing is dragging.


I'll second that thought.

And I'll say something else about serpentine belts while I'm on the subject. SERPENTINE BELTS WILL LAST A VERY LONG TIME....MUCH, MUCH LONGER THAN THE OLD V-BELTS. Before serpentine belts came into use, the old v-belts would often be shot at 25,000-30,000 miles. The serpentine belts will last 100,000 miles and still not slip. They have so much grip that if an alternator or AC compressor locks up, your starter will not be able to turn over your engine. Dealers and service places will point to checking on the belt and tell you the belt must be replaced. My experience is that the belt will last far beyond that. I have never has a serpentine belt fail and I keep my cars a long time. Has anyone else ever had a belt actually fail? Let us know.

Bill
[/quote]

I owned a 1990 Chevy Astro. Belt failed at 175,000 miles. What a mess.

I stopped quickly and checked under the hood. 75% of the belt had come apart and was tangled everywhere. I managed to get eveything untangled and removed from under the hood.

Then with only 25% remaining on the pulleys, I drove 20 miles to my house. I figured if it broke, I could then call the tow truck. It held.

My DW had picked up a new belt while I was removing the mess and was waiting at home when I got there.

My daughter had a 1993 Chevy S-10. Her belt failed at 95,000 miles. No tangled mess, just a broken belt. And since it happened near the house, fixing the problem was not a big deal.

All this being said, if the serpentine belt fails, the car will not operated for long. Power steering, power brakes, air conditioning, water pump...all run via the serpentine. If your belt looked a little worse for wear, replace it. Easy to do and the path is usually on a diagram under the hood.

Cheap insurance.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mike said:


> Thanks again for the great responses. Anyway I called the dealer today, He said I have hubcaps that are specific to the front and back wheels. He said they put them on wrong and caused a clip to hit the caliper at every tire rotation which makes sense with the sound I heard. He related there was no damage. I'm not sure I really trust him. I will try to duplicate what they did. Should be pretty easy to find out if they are telling the truth. All I have to do is switch caps.
> 
> Anyone out there with a durango with hubcaps that have heard of this?


Call me crazy, but if I were rotating tires, I would just lay the hubcap next to each tire that I pulled off so they're right there and ready to put back on the same tire they came off of


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I have over 140,000 miles on my Durango. I have 31X10.5X15 LT Michelins with aluminum wheels. No problems. Don't understand about "Hub Caps" as there is only a small center cap that is the same front/rear on mine.
I bet he is covering up a bent disk shroud. I agree, no damage if the noise is gone, but check the lug nuts!

Dave


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Having worked in the auto industry for over 30yrs I can't imagine that on a high volume non-specialty vehicle (ie: Corvette) that there would be front and rear specific hubcaps. You have been fed some BS by someone covering their butt.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> You have been fed some BS by someone covering their butt.


And probably a big butt to cover, with perhaps a belly hanging over the front, and crack that kills showing in the back...







All I'm trying to say is...ditto ...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

As i am working a 48 hour shift at the firehouse, I will not be picking it up till friday, I will have him show me what he is talking about.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

mike said:


> As i am working a 48 hour shift at the firehouse, I will not be picking it up till friday, I will have him show me what he is talking about.


Sure it wasn't that muffler bearing


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I own an 03 Durango and I have NEVER seen, I like to look at the same cars/trucks I own for ideas/mods etc, and I have NEVER seen a Durango with steel wheels and hub caps, unless someone sold the factory wheels and then put on cheap wheels







Some have alloy wheels, painted steel wheels etc but like said before the only cap is the small 2" center cap, that I'm missing on the drivers front









Good luck but something just ain't right with the dealer story.

Bill.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

yes they are hub caps. I bought the durango used with them on. Probably aftermarket. They look nice, if i ever can figure out hot to use my digital camera i will take a pic of them. Anyway im picking it up tommorow morning and will try to duplicate what they told me. Thanks to everyone for all thier imput.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Mike, keep us posted.

Sorry for the Cheep steel wheel comment







I just couldn't imagine anyone making a profit selling factory wheels.

Good luck on the first trip with the OB.

Bill.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well i got it back and talked to the mech that did the work, It seems and after looking at it i can understand how this happened. The people i bought the tv from put on aftermarket hubcaps. To take the tire off u do not even need to take the hubcap off. The mech said he just rotated the whole tire. He then showed me where the clips are for the hubcaps are. I can see this happening. I just think a dealer should have checked and known before giving me the car back.

when i get back from florida i will try to put some pics up showing this.

thanks for all the advice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So...is the noise gone??


----------

